
My Favorite Godin Post: Hitting Lows before the High - zaidf
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/11/understanding_l.html
======
nostrademons
This ties in with Clayton Christensen's work in The Innovator's Dilemma and
The Innovator's Solution.

Christensen's thesis is basically that technological change is _continuously_
creating Local Mins like point C, in the form of disruptive innovations. These
are technological breakthroughs that target a smaller, less profitable market.
Since they're less profitable, they're unattractive to established players,
who're stuck at point B. However, their performance can quickly improve up to
point D.

As a startup, you want to enter at point C and target point D instead of going
for point B. If you head for point B, you'll face the incumbents, all of whom
have more resource than you. If you head for point D, the incumbents have to
go down through point C in order to catch you. They won't want to do so,
because it's painful for them.

------
Alex3917
This is perhaps my second favorite, after Clean Firetrucks:

<http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2005/12/clean_firetruck.html>

------
ericwan
No one ever knows exactly what the curve after the current point is like,
especially in a changing environment like in the web business. By taking risk
one is able to check out if there's a higher local Max.

------
immad
I would argue that every max you hit is a local maxima, you just have to be
creative / innovate to find a bigger local max (untill possibly you hit some
kind of insurmountable barrier)

